# Precook bacon for a fattie?



## mbogo (Jan 24, 2015)

Question for all the fattie experts out there- 

My neighbor gave me some nice fresh ground venison, spiced up like chorizo, was thinking I'd do a fattie with some sweet peppers, onions, etc... I've never done a fattie before, should I precook the bacon a little before wrapping? Also, what IT should I be shooting for?

Thanks, this should be fun!


----------



## timberjet (Jan 24, 2015)

Only need to par cook the bacon if you like it extra crispy and just a little bit in the microwave. Does not take much. You could probably be just about right at 145 or a little higher. I just go until the bacon is done and that is the indicator for me. You don't want to poke holes in your fatty or all the cheese and moisture will leak out. 2 to 2.5 hours at 225 degrees. You would want to sauté your veggies a little first too. Nothing inside really gets cooked. well, except the cheese will melt if you have some in there. You want cheese in there too. A neat trick is to roll out your bacon with a rolling pin after 30 seconds in the microwave. If you like it crispy. Before you weave it.


----------



## mbogo (Jan 24, 2015)

Thanks Timberjet-  Oh Yeah, gotta have cheese!! A little Mexican grocery by me has that wonderful, gooey, Chihuahua style stuff, maybe throw in some Monterey Jack for good measure.  Thanks for the tips, I can practically tast it already!!


----------



## themule69 (Jan 24, 2015)

As Timberjet said on the time. I don't precook my bacon and have never had a problem.

Happy smoken.

David

PS


----------



## mbogo (Jan 24, 2015)

There will be pics, might be of an empty plate though!!!


----------



## themule69 (Jan 24, 2015)

Mbogo said:


> There will be pics, might be of an empty plate though!!!


I guess that is better than nothing.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## mbogo (Jan 24, 2015)

Got it rolled out & chillin, made a few crab cakes from the other nites crab leg dinner. Yup, that's about 90% crab & 10% bread crumbs, the way it should be!













fattie 001.JPG



__ mbogo
__ Jan 24, 2015


















fud2 002.JPG



__ mbogo
__ Jan 24, 2015






More pics as soon as all is in order-


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 24, 2015)

Looking good !


----------



## mbogo (Jan 24, 2015)

Crazymoon- Oh, they were heavenly, and I'm guessing where you hail from, you know a decent crab cake!   Lot's 'O crab, a little Old Bay, and get busy!!


----------



## one eyed jack (Jan 24, 2015)

Fantastic looking crab cakes.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Signed on for fatty pics.


----------



## gary s (Jan 24, 2015)

Well I guess it was good !!!   Ate it before you could take pics

Gary


----------



## mbogo (Feb 15, 2015)

OK, sorry for the delay folks, had to go on vacay for a while, a little mental health break!  So, here's what Iwound up with:

Sweet peppers, onions, and 'shrooms,













mmm 001.JPG



__ mbogo
__ Feb 15, 2015






Some Queso Fresco,













mmm 002.JPG



__ mbogo
__ Feb 15, 2015






Goodies added- and some pepperjack cheese. Can't have enough cheese...













mmm 003.JPG



__ mbogo
__ Feb 15, 2015






Rolled up- 













mmm 004.JPG



__ mbogo
__ Feb 15, 2015






And now BACON!!   I've realized I should not be attempting a bacon weave, but I figure it won't last long enough for anyone to care. It all winds up in the same place!













mmm 005.JPG



__ mbogo
__ Feb 15, 2015






Out of the smoker after 2.5 hours, at 225. IT hit 145 so I pulled it and let rest for about 1/2 hour, that was torture, and sliced.













mmm 006.JPG



__ mbogo
__ Feb 15, 2015






The supervisor seems to approve, but is rapidly becoming impatient!













mmm 007.JPG



__ mbogo
__ Feb 15, 2015






Turned out awesome, but not as spicy as I thought. Next time some japs may be in order, or some hatch chili sauce maybe. 

Burp.  Happy smokin!


----------



## one eyed jack (Feb 15, 2015)

It looks completely edible to me.


----------

